# double bow case



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Alright peeps, I think we are going to Vegas!!! need help picking a double bow case for traveling, cant afford all those dang baggage fees!!!! Any suggestions


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd suggest staying away from the SKB double bowcase cuz it only holds one bow and very few accessories...it is well made and really heavy and rugged but doesnt hold very much...I sold mine and went with a brownell case that holds a ton of stuff with my two Hoyts..It is soft sided but has alot of padding...Josh Dickerson has traveled to Vegas numerous times with his


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

there are also the Aurora Proline cases as well.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

I currently use the Brownell. It has room for 2 bows, all the accessories, and a week-ends worth of clothes. Flown several times with it and no problems other than wear. Brownell or Aurora Proline HD version would be my vote. If the Aurora was a tad longer, and a touch wider I would be using it, but because it isn't, my long bows fit, but not as well as they do in the Brownell. I think the construction of the Aurora is a bit better, especially with the airline travel bag.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Another vote for the Brownell. A few years ago I went to nationals and had my bow plus everything I needed. You may have seen the bag when we were shooting at MAC. Wish I could go....


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Well if they are that big, we could fit you in the bow case and take you along


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

We have an SKB, I think they market it as a rifle case, not bow. Needed the length for 47" ATA bows.

We packed two bows and two sets of arrows in the case, flew to Pennsylvania for the 2009 Outdoor National. The airline did NOT charge oversize on it, it was just a second checked bag ($25 I think).


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Is Brownell still making them? I thought I read that they had, or were, going to stop. They are a great case though. I hope they haven't stopped.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Is Brownell still making them? I thought I read that they had, or were, going to stop. They are a great case though. I hope they haven't stopped.


I heard the same thing, but I later heard they were going to make them again. Rumor was that they were waiting for sufficient orders before tooling up to produce, rather than making a couple here and there.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

SKB makes a rifle case that holds four rifles. I understand it works really well for two bows. I have the Brownell. it's one fine case.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I have the Aurora pro HD and flew to Hungary this summer and both my bows, arrows, sights, binos, quiver, stabs and some close that I was able to put around the bows made it fine there and back. You just have to watch that it doesn't go over the 50lbs mark. The new ones have a plate near the bottom to protect it from dragging on gravel and uneven surfaces. I wish I had waited for that model. The travel cover for it is awesome as well and protects your investment.

Cheers,


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have the SKB quad rifle case that Unclegus mentioned. I took out the foam that came with it and added my own. It holds two bows, arrows, stabs, and anything else. It does get kind of heavy with two bows and other stuff.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Links to cases mentioned:
http://www.auroraarchery.com/html/usa/borse_pro_line/caratteristiche_proline.htm
http://www.brownellarchery.com/products.htm
http://www.skbcases.com/sports/product/shooting/rifleshotgun.html


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

the aurora is a good case. It will stand on end on its' own unlike the Brownell. It has an expandable compartment for clothing or gear as well as plenty of room for two bows. I like it more than my Brownell.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

blondstar said:


> Well if they are that big, we could fit you in the bow case and take you along


Ha!, I think I am just a tad longer than 48". But thanks for the offer. Have you 2 booked a room yet? There is a thread in gen pop that has codes for discounted rooms at the Riv. Still plan on making the LAS shoot?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> the aurora is a good case. It will stand on end on its' own unlike the Brownell. It has an expandable compartment for clothing or gear as well as plenty of room for two bows. I like it more than my Brownell.


What bow(s) are you putting in it, and what are their A to A lengths?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've put a C3 and an Ultra Elite with XT3000 limbs in mine. If you are 40" AtA or less I know you are good. Longer than that and I can't remember off hand.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

The Aurora cases are nice. I bought the double case with the expandable clothing compartments on the outside. My Contender Elite with 3000 limbs and #5 Spirals just barely fits in it. You have to put it in a an angle and even then the cams are pushing on the extreme ends of the case.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> Ha!, I think I am just a tad longer than 48". But thanks for the offer. Have you 2 booked a room yet? There is a thread in gen pop that has codes for discounted rooms at the Riv. Still plan on making the LAS shoot?


The best deal I found so far is on Yahoo travel, 779 for our airfare, nonstop flights on United and the hotel stay for 5 nights at the Riv. We are going to leave on Thrus and come back on Tues. Yes we are still going to LAS would not miss that one. Reg for it this weekend.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Rolo said:


> What bow(s) are you putting in it, and what are their A to A lengths?


We have a contender and a contender Elite.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> The Aurora cases are nice. I bought the double case with the expandable clothing compartments on the outside. My Contender Elite with 3000 limbs and #5 Spirals just barely fits in it. You have to put it in a an angle and even then the cams are pushing on the extreme ends of the case.


You going to vegas and LAS?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> I've put a C3 and an Ultra Elite with XT3000 limbs in mine. If you are 40" AtA or less I know you are good. Longer than that and I can't remember off hand.


Thanks.



Moparmatty said:


> The Aurora cases are nice. I bought the double case with the expandable clothing compartments on the outside. My Contender Elite with 3000 limbs and #5 Spirals just barely fits in it. You have to put it in a an angle and even then the cams are pushing on the extreme ends of the case.


Thanks.




blondstar said:


> We have a contender and a contender Elite.


And Thanks.

I am worried that my VE's with 5.5 Spirals either won't fit, or will fit like Moparmatty's. I haven't spent a lot of time looking at the HDs, but worried about baggage handlers dropping the case, etc, and possibly bending a cam (I know, that is worrying about a lot, but Murphy likes me).

Is there sufficient hard protection around the corners to prevent this?


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Well we will have to go with the Aurora, called Brownell today and they are not making them. She said maybe in the start of 2011


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Rolo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know several people who use those noodles for swimming for extra padding. you could cut a slot and put your cam in one of those


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Love my SKB with wheels....

After I got it home from Lancaster, I customized the "pluck & tuck" to fit my bow, quiver, arrows, you name it that we all need and several pairs of shoes :grin: 
It safely took my bow and shoes :wink: from Columbia, S.C. to Australia and back in 2006.

I learned that wheels are your "Friends" when traveling long distances....*

.


----------

